

Ask HN: What project management software do you use? - mobl

Merlin, MS Project, other? Curious to hear the pros and cons.<p>Thanks
======
HackrNwsDesignr
Try <http://www.teamlab.com/Features.aspx>

They seem like they're as high quality and feature rich as base camp, but
free.

------
veb
TeamBox

I just love it's simplicity.

